
Text Editor Performance Comparison - jhallenworld
https://github.com/jhallen/joes-sandbox/tree/master/editor-perf
======
Zekio
Would be interesting to see more editors in the comparisons,

like sublime text (2,3), notepad++ & Visual Studio Code(to compare it with
atom.)

~~~
jhallenworld
I've added sublime text. I'm not sure what you mean by "(2,3)": I downloaded
"Stable Channel build 3114".

I've also added notepad++.

And I've added Visual Studio Code.

~~~
azeirah
There are two different versions of Sublime Text, 3114 is part of version 3,
which is still considered beta.

The default download would be version 2.

------
azeirah
It's really interesting to see how Joe outperforms (by speed, not memory)
every editor consistently by such a large margin.

Are there any editors built with pure speed in mind that beat joe?

